# 36140,36247,37224,75716,75625 denied



## coders_rock!

93458(26) - PAID
37225 - PAID
37224 - DENIED - bundled to 37225 but a modifier is allowed
36247 - DENIED - bundled to 37225 but a modifier is allowed
36200(59) - DENIED - bundled to 93458 no modifier allowed
36140 - DENIED - bundled to 37225 but a modifier is allowed
75716(26/59) - DENIED - bundled to 37225 but a modifier is allowed
75625(26) - DENIED - bundled to 93458 but a modifier is allowed

I received these denials but do not have a report, can anyone determine if any of these are eligible for reimbursement. If truely bundled, how so?

Thanks!


----------



## deeva456

93458(26) - PAID
37225 - PAID
37224 - DENIED - bundled to 37225 but a modifier is allowed
36247 - DENIED - bundled to 37225 but a modifier is allowed
36200(59) - DENIED - bundled to 93458 no modifier allowed
36140 - DENIED - bundled to 37225 but a modifier is allowed
75716(26/59) - DENIED - bundled to 37225 but a modifier is allowed
75625(26) - DENIED - bundled to 93458 but a modifier is allowed

I received these denials but do not have a report, can anyone determine if any of these are eligible for reimbursement. If truely bundled, how so?

Thanks! 

Cannot give the correct codes w/o the report;however  cannot bill 36200 & 36140 if a selective injection (36247) was done.  Always bill selective over non selective codes. Was 32774 & 32775 performed in the same vessel? If so, 32775 includes angioplasty and atherectomy in the femoral/popliteal vessel. 

Hope this has helped. 

Dolores, CCC - CPC


----------



## Jim Pawloski

coders_rock! said:


> 93458(26) - PAID
> 37225 - PAID
> 37224 - DENIED - bundled to 37225 but a modifier is allowed
> 36247 - DENIED - bundled to 37225 but a modifier is allowed
> 36200(59) - DENIED - bundled to 93458 no modifier allowed
> 36140 - DENIED - bundled to 37225 but a modifier is allowed
> 75716(26/59) - DENIED - bundled to 37225 but a modifier is allowed
> 75625(26) - DENIED - bundled to 93458 but a modifier is allowed
> 
> I received these denials but do not have a report, can anyone determine if any of these are eligible for reimbursement. If truely bundled, how so?
> 
> Thanks!



Again, with no report, I can't be positive with these codes.  But this what info. I can give you.
37225 - Atherectomy W/ ANGIOPLASTY
37224 - Angioplasty (bundled into 37225) - no modifier
36247, 36200, and 36140 - These charges are canceled with the interventional code.  Read the second paragraph of page 208 of the CPT book which will explain why.
75716 and 75625 are billable with modifier -59, if the catheter was placed at the level of the renals and the renal arteries are described.  Then the catheter must be pulled down to the iliac bifurcation to be able to bill for the extremity angio using two charges.  If the catheter was placed at the renals and all imaging was performed from there, then you have to use 75630.  If the catheter was placed at the distal abdominal aorta, then you can onlt bill for the extremity angio.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## coders_rock!

Thanks Jim, I did read page 208. Everything is clear except for the radiology codes.


----------



## angelorayhurst@gmail.com

*Need help on the vascular coding please, going crazy*

I don't have the reports but Medicare denied the below. Can anyone help me determine why?

36870 59: Denied bundled
35476 59: Denied bundled
75978 26 59: Paid
35475 59: Denied bundled
75962 26 59: Paid
75710 26 59: Paid.

Also can you tell me where I can find the primary procedures to these codes?

Thank you!!!


----------



## dpeoples

angelorayhurst@gmail.com said:


> I don't have the reports but Medicare denied the below. Can anyone help me determine why?
> 
> 36870 59: Denied bundled
> 35476 59: Denied bundled
> 75978 26 59: Paid
> 35475 59: Denied bundled
> 75962 26 59: Paid
> 75710 26 59: Paid.
> 
> Also can you tell me where I can find the primary procedures to these codes?
> 
> Thank you!!!



The codes that you show as denied are primary procedures. You say they are bundled, what did they bundle with? Are there other codes that were used as well? Was this one case/session? Is it a dialysis graft procedure? If so, did you code 36147?
Perhaps you can provide the report?


----------

